# Наше творчество > Проза >  Надеялся на Бога, но жизнь прошла убого – оплошал…

## Maximillyan

http://donguluk2010.ucoz.ru/blog/nad.../2016-02-18-36

Надеялся на Бога, но жизнь прошла убого – оплошал…1

Если Вы имеете совесть, то 
Вас имеют те, кто её не имеет

Народная мудрость, наиболее 
образно подтверждающая 
первичность бытия над сознанием.




Давно уже собирался систематизировать свои мысли о прожитой жизни, о моих мироощущениях, об отмеченных мною закономерностях, зависимостях. Отдельные моменты этого уже отобразил в своих статьях и диалогах в социальных сетях, но цельного, обобщённого документа «итогов жизни» пока нет. Здоровье моё буквально «на пределе», поэтому «откладывать в долгий ящик» задуманное уже нет смысла, боюсь, что всё уйдёт со мной, а хотелось бы поделиться своим хоть и многострадальным, но реальным опытом жизни отдельно взятого человека.

В моей жизни можно условно отметить несколько «узловых» моментов, я их уже достаточно подробно отразил на страницах нашего сайта, постараюсь только акцентировать отдельные. Родился я в посёлке Новая Александровка, жил там около полутора лет. Один раз, по пути в Бугуруслан, я увидел около Бузулука указатель этого посёлка, насколько я понял, теперь это часть города. Впервые я себя «осознал», когда мы из Бузулука переехали в ИртекТашлинского района Оренбургской области. Сам переезд не помню, первые воспоминания начинаются с момента, когда мы подъехали на машине к дому в Иртеке. Мы с отцом ехали в кузове (наверное, это была полуторка), среди табуреток, столов и другой незатейливой домашней утвари, мама с только что родившемся Юрой в кабине машины.

Дальше обычная жизнь ребёнка нашего времени. Особых проблем не было, хотя с самого детства был достаточно ответственен, всегда старался выполнить, что велели, переживал, если по каким-то причинам не удавалось это сделать, либо выполнить не совсем качественно. Помню случай, когда качал маленького Юру в кроватке, увлёкся, раскачал так, что он вывалился на пол и заорал «благим матом». Ничего страшного не произошло, брат был сильно укутан в одеяло и не пострадал, я долго ходил расстроенным, в мыслях рисовал себе страшную картину, хотя меня и ругали, но не особенно сильно.

В Иртеке мы сменили три места проживания, я пошёл в школу. Ребёнком рос достаточно способным, можно сказать самостоятельно научился читать и писать печатными буквами, в школу меня «отдали» в пять лет. Появились первые и серьёзные в моём детском понимании заботы. Был очень ответственным, никогда даже в мыслях не было, чтобы не выучить уроков, хотя учился в классе, в котором учительницей была моя мама. Напротив, всегда боялся, что меня за что-то будут ругать и говорить: «А ещё сын учителя».

Так уж случилось, но мне пришлось учиться в трёх школах. У отца был неуживчивый характер и его постоянно переводили. После Иртека мы переехали на 1 отделение совхоза «Ташлинский» Ташлинского района. Здесь я учился во втором и третьем классе. Потом мы переехали в Бурлин, где я и окончил школу с неплохими результатами (серебряная медаль). Окончание школы тоже можно считать узловым моментом в моей жизни.

Затем учёба в институте. Летом, после окончания школы я ездил в Алма-Ату, где работала приёмная комиссия, поступил в Рижский институт инженеров гражданской авиации. Учёба в Риге была достаточно напряжённой. Технологическая практика на московском заводе «Салют», потом на авиастроительном заводе Антонова в Киеве, ремонтная практика на авиаремонтном заводе № 406 в Актюбинске, полугодовая эксплуатационная практика в Мурманске. Защитил диплом (с отличием). Достаточно знаменательными событиями в это время была моя женитьба на соседке Наде Тузовой в январе 1971 года, рождение сына в средине октября 1971 года и распределение в Уральский аэропорт, по месту работы супруги, которая к этому времени окончила местный сельскохозяйственный институт, получила распределение в совхоз, расположенный недалеко от города и рядом с аэропортом. Было уже хоть и примитивное, но отдельное жильё.

Работу можно тоже условно разделить на несколько этапов, недолго, около трёх лет работал в оперативной смене, потом назначили старшим инженером всей авиационно-технической базы, в 1985 году базу возглавил, но потом в 1997 году, когда противоречия на производстве достигли критического момента, оставил свой пост добровольно, не захотел «ставить на кон» своё здоровье и даже, возможно, и жизнь в угоду амбиций и личного обогащения руководителей предприятия. Перешёл на рядовую должность в Уральский филиал РГП «Казаэронавигация», образованный на базе двух служб нашего авиапредприятия. Здесь мне не дали доработать до пенсии около четырёх лет, оптимизация, кардинальное сокращение численности, как «недавно прибывший» попал под сокращение. До 2012 года ждал пенсионного возраста, пенсию назначили не самую высокую, но достаточно неплохую.

Свой последний, заключительный этап жизни провожу на пенсии, летом на даче, зимой в квартире. Два года назад перенёс инфаркт, потом инсульт, здоровье «не особенно», на даче просто командую, что делать, а зимой дома только на компьютере работаю. В этом положении, сами понимаете, ждать каких-то «сверх событий» не приходится, важно не зацикливаться на объективно неизбежных.

Как только я начал себя осознавать, у меня в голове буквально «роились» мысли о Боге. Когда был совсем меленьким, я однозначно определился, что Бога нет. Это было вполне естественным, отец был убеждённым атеистом, коммунистом, мама тоже не верила. Так уж получилось, что деды и бабушки с нами не жили, родители отца уже умерли, а мамины отец с матерью жили далеко на Украине, виделся я с ними всего один раз, они как-то по очереди к нам в Казахстан приезжали в гости. Но практически у всех моих друзей были дедушки и бабушки и, в своей основной массе, это были верующие люди. Они соблюдали все церковные праздники, в домах, в переднем углу обязательно вывешивались иконы, горели лампадки, даже если их дети к этому относились отрицательно, время было уже другое. Икона с лампадкой производили на меня какое-то магическое воздействие, однако это не мешало делать мне категорические выводы о том, что всё это «бабушкины сказки». Помню даже, ещё в Иртеке, мы вместе с моим другом Колей Мироновым, находясь в гостях у его бабушки, показывали фиги Боженькам на иконах, потом, правда, боялись, что ослепнем, или у нас отсохнут языки.

Надо сказать, что все мои тогдашние убеждения не имели научного обоснования, я просто верил, что Бога нет. В этом и заключался основной парадокс атеизма того времени, претендующего даже на определение «научного». Тогда я даже и предположить то не мог, что желательно всё-таки как-то обосновать это. То есть я был на тот момент тоже глубоко верующим человеком, только верил не в Бога, а в то, что его нет. Уже в старших классах я начал задумываться, но соответствующей литературы, либо наставника-учителя по этим вопросам не было, подобные «увлечения» тогда преследовались не только общественным порицанием, но были в некоторых случаях и уголовно наказуемыми.

Возникли сомнения в убеждениях и правдивости моих учителей общественных наук. Неоднократно я пытался получить ответ на вопрос: «Почему при социализме есть очень бедные и очень богатые люди и, если это так, что в общем то и отрицать невозможно, то чем же тогда для простого человека отличается жизнь при капитализме и жизнь сейчас?». Ну, наверное, Вы понимаете, что ответы на эти вопросы у любого замполита, парторга или преподавателя «Обществоведения» были заготовлены, они красноречиво всё объясняли, но потом, после элементарного анализа, оказывалось всё «пустым звоном». Никакой конкретики, сплошь и рядом псевдонаучные объяснения, не подкреплённые реалиями жизни, или откровенная ложь.

В институте, после серии моих аналогичных вопросов, заданных преподавателям разных уровней, я убедился, что обоснованного объяснения, не получу, потому что его просто нет. Нужен несколько иной подход, видимо от социально-экономической формации это не зависит. Тем более, что на нашей земле было так всегда и просто «переворот», произведённый сторонниками В.И. Ленина в 1917 году, подобных которому на земле было тысячи (и все с благими целями в пользу простого народа), изменить ничего, как показывала реальная жизнь, произвести не может.

В Риге мне удалось познакомиться с первоисточниками по вопросам религии, удалось почитать Евангелие, да и библиотека в институте была «солиднее», чем в нашей школе и в районе, в основном, конечно, это была техническая литература, но было достаточно много материалов общественно-политического характера, историю партии изучали, два семестра – философию, научный коммунизм. Было интересно, читал много, анализировал, например, пытался найти принципиальные различия между философией Гегеля, и марксистско-ленинской философией. Было много атеистической литературы, но читал её с единственной целью, понять суть религии, проанализировать принципиальные отличия религиозных учений разных времён и народов.

Когда я работал уже в Уральске, был у нас авиатехник, Клименко Василий Георгиевич. Он был глубоко верующим человеком. При общении я не мог скрыть своего интереса к религии и он предложил мне в церковь сходить, приобщиться так сказать. Осознав, что я к тому, чтобы уверовать, не готов, он предложил почитать мне соответствующую литературу. Приносил, например, «Молитвослов», где я сразу же «узрел» рукописные вставки-изменения, которые не могли меня не насторожить, менялись имена царя и его семьи. Видимо оригинал издавался раньше царствования Николая II, потом были ксерокопии и в изучаемом мной экземпляре имена были изменены. Почитал Евангелие, по памяти пытался найти разницу между католическим, который я видел в Риге и этим православным. Никаких противоречий не обнаружил. Толкование Евангелия с претензией на истину в последней инстанции и другую религиозную «рухлядь» в виде «Жития святых». Убедился, что всё это рассчитано на безграмотного, не способного к анализу, либо глубоко верующего человека. Потом Василий Георгиевич ездил «По святым местам» и привёз мне (правда за значительную сумму) издание «Московского патриархата» Ветхого и Нового Завета в одной новой, зелёной и толстой книге. Это, конечно, было самое ценное для меня в то время и остаётся, наверное, самым ценным изданием до настоящего времени. По крайней мере, я убедился, что Библия – это развитие положений древнееврейской Торы, с которой я ознакомился ещё в институте и Каббалы, религиозного течения, традиции, претендующей на тайное знание Торы, в иудаизме, появившейся ещё в 12 веке и получившей распространение в 16 веке. По образу и подобию Каббалы потом создавались многочисленные «Толкования» Ветхого и Нового Заветов.

Противоречия между слоями населения общества «развитого социализма» росли, я уже никак не мог объяснить даже себе, почему, при достаточно «солидной» заработной плате, нужно было не покупать товары, а их как-то «доставать», ведь если хозяйство плановое, то и для меня должно быть запланировано изготовление пары добротной кожаной обуви, которую в свободной продаже я приобрести почему-то не мог. Государство, в котором я прожил большую и лучшую часть жизни чисто рыночным назвать, конечно, нельзя. В литературе специалистов, экономистов и политологов оно представлено под разными названиями: административно-командная система, государственный капитализм. Видимо это действительно государственный капитализм, отягчённый командно-административной системой с вертикалью власти, основанной на коррупции.

Для подтверждения своих заключений, попытался опять обратиться к религии, даже не к религии, а истории религии, ведь это свод первых изданий в мире вообще, возможно этому есть какое-то, может и не религиозное, но и мирское объяснение. В течении двух лет окончил курс научного атеизма при университете марксизма-ленинизма. Во время учёбы старался не акцентировать своё внимание на критике религиозный учений различного толка, а, читая «между строк» старался пополнить свои знания, попытаться перевести их на более высокий и, если хотите, научный уровень. Много и системно конспектировал, выявляя общие положения, характерные для всех религий и отличия, даже в мелочах.

Уже в постперестроечный период удалось почитать в оригинале Коран, переведённый какой-то российской профессоршей славянской внешности, фамилии не запомнил. Убедился, что суры Корана читать без соответствующей подготовки невозможно, текст очень трудный для восприятия, часто приходилось «ставить телегу впереди лошади», то есть изучить сначала какие-то толкования того или иного момента, а только потом попытаться проанализировать, действительно ли автор хотел в первоисточнике выразить ту, или иную мысль. Коран, в отличии от всех остальных фундаментальных религиозных изданий, предполагает множество различных, порой и противоположных мнений о смысле, даёт неограниченные возможности священникам Ислама объяснять те, или иные положения, оставляет за грамотным читателем право выбрать, или выдумать (как это не кощунственно звучит для истинно верующего человека) самому, то или иное толкование. Видимо сказывается, что это самая молодая мировая религия и толкование её основ ещё не закончено, продолжается.

Анализировал и догмы религий восточных, Буддизм, с его отличительной и достаточно оригинальной, отличной от положений других религий, «реинкарнацией», то есть продолжение жизни после физической смерти в теле другого существа, но на земле, а не на «том» свете. Ламаизм, в основе имеющим, мне кажется, постулаты Буддизма. Параллельно столкнулся с трудами Конфуция, это хоть и не религия в чистом виде, скорее одно из направлений философии, мне было интересно сравнивать и находить различия философии мыслителей древности, Гегеля, марксистко-ленинской философии.

По мере изучения особенностей мировых религий, знакомился с их различными течениями, направлениями, сектами. В основном, конечно, интересовался православием и католицизмом, но разбирался также и с различиями шиитского и суннитского направлений Ислама. Уже после перестройки, в эпоху поспешных, но безрезультатных, вследствии явного непрофессионализма, попыток наших новых «правителей» привлечь религию для активного идеологического влияния на народные массы, почитал о новейших направлениях, сайентологии, например, рационального зерна не нашёл, даже если в качестве основы здесь предпринимались псевдонаучные заключения о физических явлениях микро и макро мира, сверхвысоких скоростей, обобщения результатов построенного адронногоколлайдера (элементарные частицы, как хранители сознания и его обобщения в масштабах вселенной). Сомнительны «потуги» «власть имущих», предпринимаемые для привлечения и реализации таких «сказок» популярных среди населения средств массовой информации «с ног сбивающихся» ведущих типа Анны Чапман. Работа эта меня увлекла настолько, что я занимаюсь ей до настоящего времени и, наверное, теперь буду заниматься уже и до смерти.

----------


## Maximillyan

Надеялся на Бога, но жизнь прошла убого – оплошал…2

Более того, только к концу жизни я задумался о смысле жизни, пока неизлечимая болезнь не «открыла глаза» на это обстоятельство, до этого момента я просто проявлял некоторый интерес, не более. Для многих людей это так и остаётся, конечно, интересным, но для совершенствования, упорядочения этих умозаключений далеко не основополагающим. Нормальный человек рассуждает так: «Моё влияние на эти необратимые процессы ограничено, поэтому не стоит и «замудряться», всё равно, есть Бог, или, как достаточно убедительно утверждают материалисты, его нет, ведь можно умереть и через пять минут, а можно прожить ещё и пять десятков лет, как получится, так и получится. Ну а что касается спасения души, обретения места в Эдеме, то в наше время это не выглядит достаточно убедительно, не правдоподобно для грамотного человека». Возможно, из-за недостатка знаний, у людей и возникают какие-то сомнения, невозможно за отведённую природой жизнь всё познать, не все способны и к анализу соответствующего уровня, даже если запас знаний «солидный». Таких людей я отношу уже к категории верующих, в своих мыслях они всё-таки допускают мысль о существовании «вечной жизни», возможно вечной жизни души, после смерти физического тела.

Наверное, повторюсь, но есть пополненный багаж моих знаний не только не опровергал первичность религии в развитии общества, но и постепенно убеждал в обратном, то есть религия есть продукт (или инструмент) развивающихся или уже устоявшихся экономических отношений, а её различные виды констатируют динамику развития экономических отношений в конкретное время и на конкретной территории. То есть утверждение: «Сначала было слово и слово было Бог» неверно, в обществе сначала развивались хоть какие-то экономические отношения, а уж потом возникала необходимость объяснений, почему всё так происходит. Таким образом, религия это политика, и в основе любой политики лежит экономика. По содержанию это утверждение прямо или косвенно присутствует во всех направлениях философии, хотя древние философы, не обладая достаточной информацией и соответствующим объёмом знаний, иногда пытались как-то «замудрить» этот явный вывод, «приплетая» к этому и сверхъестественные силы.

Заранее оговорюсь, что мои убеждения основаны на теории Дарвина, подтверждённой множеством теоретических и практических исследований, наличием многочисленных следов деятельности человека на земле, а не на многочисленных современных и «высосанных из пальца» «псевдотеориях», не имеющих никаких материальных обоснований. Обезьяны, как и другие животные, вели семейный образ жизни. В основе их «умственной» деятельности лежали инстинкты, которые развивались применительно к конкретным условиям жизни и деятельности. Более «способные», которые стали применять простую палку, в своём большинстве потомство уже давали с наличием такого инстинкта. Палку не «освоившие» просто вымирали. Недавно в «Одноклассниках» прочитал заметку, не уверен, что приведённые там слова Чубайса, о том, чтобы люди не жалели тех, кто не «вписался» в рынок, ничего страшного, пусть 30 процентов населения вымрет, потом нарожают новых и всё станет на свои места. Звучит, конечно, кощунственно, речь идёт о людях, переживающих далеко не лучшие времена, поэтому приведен и оригинальный ответ: «Вот отрубим тебе голову и ничего потом не вырастет». Отношение нашего, «оболваненного» народа к Чубайсу, который с Ельцыным разделил общенародное достояние по «ваучерам», рыночная стоимость которых не превышала стоимости бутылки технического спирта, известно, таких «теоретиков» руководители ценили всегда, он и до настоящего времени в «фаворитах» у Путина, ездит по всевозможным экономическим форумам, даже возглавляет ведущие, наукоёмкие отрасли промышленности.

В теории Дарвина есть интересный момент, многие переводят его слова о том, что «выживает сильнейший» буквально, хотя смысл, заложенный в первоисточнике, можно и нужно трактовать как «наиболее приспособленный», то есть, руководителем такого первичного стада обезьян, обладающим потом гораздо большими возможностями для воспроизведения потомства, уже унаследовавшего его неординарные качества, мог быть и не самым сильным физически, а скорее тот, который мог изготавливать палки для остальных членов общества.

Я, следуя многовековым традициям, сложившимся в нашем обществе, рассматриваю становление и развитие умственных способностей человека, обращаюсь к мужской особи, хотя в этом плане различия между полами нет, у «сообразительных» женщин возможностей для передачи своих способностей потомству, гораздо больше, нежели у женщин «тупых». Более того, многие исследователи научно обосновывают предположение о том, что на первоначальной стадии развития человечества в обществе царил матриархат, чему есть подтверждения сохранения такого образа жизни у некоторых племён Южной Америки и Австралии.

Момент трансформации умственных способностей человека, когда человек начал совершать какие-то действия следуя не только инстинктам, но и осознанно, смело можно считать возникновением религии. Основное орудие труда, с помощью которого человек добывал себе пищу, палка. С помощью палки заострённой, а такие получались, когда охотник не просто подбирал палку с земли, а изготавливал своё орудие, выламывая её с дерева или куста, охота стала гораздо эффективнее. До этого момента складывался паритет между количеством заготовленной пищи и численностью общины. Но когда человек стал выбирать палку заострённую, а потом и специально как-то её заострять, количество добываемой пищи увеличивалось, её хватало уже с некоторым избытком.

Наиболее сообразительный в этом смысле член общины и становился вожаком, руководителем. Он уже был способен оценить свой вклад в общем объёме добытой пищи, ему становилось обидно, если некоторые, недостаточно способные, хилые, откровенно «тупые», жили вроде бы «за его счёт», получая из «общего котла» доли, дающие возможность производить потомство, которое по генетически унаследованным способностям нисколько не соответствовали требованиям уже формирующегося общества, в диком мире они просто бы не выживали. Возникал своеобразный «балласт» для стада. Возникала острая необходимость объяснения остальным членам общества, почему избыток пищи не распределялся между остальными, а становился достоянием одного человека и использовался по его усмотрению.

Здесь необходимо отметить один из узловых моментов моих умозаключений, до тех пор, пока никаких вопросов экономического характера между людьми не было, а как существо человек уже жил на Земле несравненно дольше, нежели после оформления его вида из всевозможных австралопитеков, неандертальцев, кроманьонцев, не было и религии. То есть я хочу подчеркнуть первичность экономики над политикой, а религиозные отношения это в чистом виде политика.

Среди членов первобытного коллектива, вполне естественно, были люди, которые по своим физическим данным вожаку уступали, но отличались сообразительностью, гибкостью ума. Содержание их для общины было целесообразным, хотя потребляли они больше, чем «добывали». Вот таких людей и подбирал вожак, чтобы они объясняли другим, не способным понять, почему вожак берёт себе больше. Вначале это были примитивные объяснения, «толкователи» всячески возвеличивали физическую силу вожака, приводили примеры эффективности его деятельности при добыче пищи, что в общем-то для других членов общины было понятно.

Но человек совершенствовал орудия труда, накапливал опыт, научился копать на звериных тропах ямы, стал охотиться не только на мышей и ящериц, которых добывал с помощью заострённой палки, но и на мамонтов. Избыток пищи возрастал, а коллективную добычу крупного зверя уже трудно было объяснить превосходящими умственными и физическими свойствами вожака. С целью эффективности своей идеологической работы и используя свои незаурядные умственные способности, шаманы активно стали наблюдать за природными явлениями, выявляли последовательности и зависимости тех или иных явлений, для обычного члена общества это было невозможно, он был полностью занят добыванием пищи, иначе его бы общество изгнало, либо просто уничтожило, съело бы «в конце концов». Будучи уже более «грамотными» по сравнению с остальными членами общества, шаманы начали уже что-то и «выдумывать», иначе многое так и оставалось непонятным, а результаты своих «псевдонаучных» умозаключений использовали для объяснений лидирующего положения вожаков. Несмотря на многотысячную историю развития человечества, институт шаманства в некоторых местах компактно проживающих людей, характеризующихся изолированностью и крайне отсталыми экономическими взаимоотношениями, сохранился до сих пор.

В связи с этим и появляются потом толкования превалирующего положения вожаков их некими сверхъестественными способностями, данными им «свыше», возникает понятие «Бог», или, как в Древней Греции, или России, «Боги». Обычному человеку это было тоже не совсем понятно, но древние идеологи, завоевавшие уже некоторый авторитет в предсказании, например, солнечного затмения и определение этого природного и вполне объяснимого явления, как волю Бога, практически во всех религиях, ставили условие, что так и должно быть, нужно просто уверовать в это, принять за аксиому, не требующую доказательств. Кроме того, к тому времени народ общины был уже достаточно сильно зависим от её руководителя и, несмотря на то что осознавал, что пищу он добывал СВОИМ трудом, сильно не спорил с тем, кто делала вид, что его кормит.

Вот теперь, любознательный (а не любопытный) читатель, способный к анализу, задаст вполне законный вопрос: «А причём здесь религия?». Ведь любой сильный и сообразительный вожак создаст просто хорошую команду по своей охране, чтобы бороться с инакомыслием силовыми методами. С целью рекламы своих выдающихся способностей можно нанять и «глашателей», которые в каждом углу пещеры будут его прославлять. Можно «надавить» и не только на сознание, но и на инстинкты, которые человек унаследовал от своих диких предков. Неугодных ограничивать в пище, подавляя инстинкт продолжения рода, создать ему такие условия, при которых будет затруднено, или исключено полностью общение с противоположным полом, размножение (инстинкт продолжения рода), теоретически можно было бы назвать ещё несколько рычагов влияния на сознание и подсознание человека. И все они успешно используются «власть имущими» до настоящего времени.

Поначалу так оно и было, охранники выполняли задачи, поставленные вожаком, постепенно трансформируясь, закладывая основы силовых органов любого государства. Глашатаи, «воспевавшие» выдающиеся качества преимущества руководителя постепенно трансформировались в журналистов. Ещё совсем недавно, но только после появления письменности, при любом руководителе был свой «Пимен», который под диктовку оставлял письменные подтверждения особого статуса и положения королей и царей. Правда, последующие правители «поправляли» летописи предыдущих, умаляя их заслуги и выставляя в выгодном свете нынешних. Поэтому, наверное, профессия журналист считается самой древней на земле. Только в чём-то схожая с профессией журналиста проституция в этом смысле может соперничать, «жрицы любви» которой до настоящего времени тоже эффективно используются для решения многих задач, в том числе и государственного уровня.

Такие методы, безусловно, достаточно эффективные, но экономически не совсем выгодные. Затраты «солидные», а основная задача управления, получения максимальной прибыли, не выполняется. Появление шаманов как раз и обусловлено тем, чтобы человек работал осознанно, насколько позволяло тогда его сознание, даже в начальной стадии его развития. Производительность труда такого человека повышается, что позволяет снизить расходы на содержание других элементов управления. В волчьей стае, например, где особи лишены сознания, руководствуются только инстинктами, нет необходимости кому-то и что-то объяснять, надо просто иметь несколько охранников вожака, которые быстро усмирят ленивых или неспособных. В обществе же сознательных особей «приспособленцы» будут всегда стараться меньше работать и больше есть, здесь как раз и уместны идеологические приёмы воздействия, чтобы человек работать хотел, работал осознанно, а значит и продуктивно, а не «шаляй-валяй», как в колхозе с «никудышным» парторгом.

В трудах Ф. Энгельса, а в последующем и в марксистско-ленинских работах, все эти процессы подробно описаны применительно к понятию «общественно-экономическая формация», то есть развитие устройства общества в зависимости от роста сознания «хомо сапиенс», совершенствования орудий труда, научно-технического прогресса и т.п. В течении всей моей жизни я, несмотря на постоянно возникающие вопросы и отсутствие адекватных ответов, придерживался точки зрения марксистов. К моменту так называемой «перестройки», а затем после «развала» Союза понял, что отношения в обществе сильно не изменились и до настоящего времени.

В эпоху уже необратимой к началу 20 века концентрации капитала, социализм и коммунизм автономно в мире существовать не может и отнюдь не являются высшей стадией, а может претендовать только на очередную, переходную модель взаимоотношений между людьми. Здесь Владимир Ильич «перемудрил», надеясь на мировую революцию, которая к тому времени уже была невозможна, все процессы на земле уже контролировались из одного центра «власть имущих». Смею предположить, что таким центром могла бы стать и Россия с её беспредельными сырьевыми запасами, но она сильно отстала от ведущих стран мира уже к концу позапрошлого столетия и Запад сделал всё возможное, чтобы не «отпустить» Россию в «свободное плавание». Две искусственно развязанные мировые войны, гонка вооружений на фоне реализации планов идеологической трансформации сознания советского человека из единого уже мирового центра (Бзежинский, Олбрайт, Тетчер), последующая какая-то «неуклюжая» и надуманная перестройка, предательство руководителей партии и правительства, окончательно Россию обескровили.

Таким образом, в течении моей жизни, длительных раздумий и поисков истины, мне удалось понять смысл теории Мальтуса о неизбежном перенаселении Земли, да и теория Дарвина, о том что выживает наиболее приспособленный (если, правда, немного абстрагироваться и иметь ввиду не отдельного человека, а некую общность людей), тоже предстала в ином свете. Оказалось, что геометрически прогрессирующую численность населения Земли всё-таки необходимо «корректировать» до оптимальной, даже самые оптимистические прогнозы технического прогресса в обозримом будущем не смогут решить проблему «лишних» людей. Так что останутся только «наиболее приспособленные», переселять всех лишних людей на Марс затратно, да в этом и нет никакой необходимости, проще и целесообразнее на Земле использовать их биологическую массу. А это уже фашизм в чистом виде, развязывая войны мировое правительство этого никогда не афишировало, предпочитало «переводить стрелки» на всевозможных «сталиных» и «гитлеров», с их сверхамбициями, часто приводящими к массовым и малообоснованным потерям в войне, с их концентрационными лагерями,   хотя они, может быть и бессознательно, но выполняли волю мирового правительства. 

После ВОВ, когда руководители стран победителей обсуждали план послевоенного устройства Европы, Сталин настаивал на том, чтобы гарантировать недопущения подобной войны в течении 50 лет, его оппоненты называли цифру в 25 лет. Сталин всё-таки убедил всех, что при желании и гарантии государств-победителей – 50 лет без войны прожить вполне реально. Он настоял на этом, и это условие было записано в соответствующем протоколе. После войны прошло уже более 70 лет, благодаря явной инициативе «мирового правительства» пока развязанные войны (Югославия, Украина) имеют характер локальных, но не надо иметь «семи пядей во лбу», чтобы вполне обоснованно предположить, что Третьей мировой войны уже не избежать, мир переполняется гораздо быстрее, нежели возможность обеспечения такого количества людей.

Немаловажным фактором является и то, что продолжительность жизни человека ограничена, а происходящие коренные изменения в обществе, как правило, носят более затяжной характер, вспомните, например, 30-летние войны, 100-летнюю войну, семидесятилетний период попытки постройки коммунизма и т.п. Поэтому человек любого общества всегда будет стремиться «приспосабливаться», а прислушиваться к советам «власть имущих», идеологов, служителей религиозных культов и т.п., он будет с «оглядкой», по принципу: «Бог то Бог, да и сам не будь плох». Если это касается перераспределения материальных благ, надо «здесь и сейчас», а не в каком-то теоретически разработанном коммунизме. Институты религии всегда стремятся подавить эти, можно сказать природой заложенные, инстинкты.

Эффективность такой работы в пользу «власть имущих» напрямую зависит от методов, объёмов религиозной подготовки общества и насколько эти методы соответствуют общему уровню грамотности его членов, глупо трактовать, например, уже успешно эксплуатирующийся паровоз, как изобретение дьявола, никто в это не поверит, даже самые законопослушные прихожане церкви. Коперника можно было бы и не жечь на костре до «выяснения обстоятельств», тем не менее, сэкономив на теоретической подготовке органов средневековой церкви и разработке новых методик их работы, соответствующих новым экономическим условиям и научно-техническому прогрессу, «власть имущие» часто получали отрицательный результат от их работы.

Особенно эти недоработки в идеологии вынуждено было пережить наше поколение, когда общий уровень грамотности населения значительно возрос, а методы долгое время оставались старыми. Никак не оправдана была попытки использовать методы и атрибуты идеологического воздействия на население нашей многострадальной страны, слепо копируя их с существующих раньше. Было вообще очень рискованно, без соответствующих расчётов экономических возможностей вновь строящегося общества, заменить понятие рая, например, понятием коммунизм.

Люди, даже самые безграмотные и отсталые, наряду с грамотными и «продвинутыми» после лозунга, озвученного Н.С. Хрущёвым о том, что нынешнее поколение будет жить при коммунизме, не верили этому. Как это: «всем по потребностям», для этого желательно бы посчитать и потом озвучить эти потребности. Для «Гомо сапиенс» принципиальных ограничений в потребностях просто не может быть, значит всё-таки это будет не коммунистическое, а какое-то, пусть и развитое, но общество социалистическое, если всё-таки потребуется вводить, хоть и разумные, но всё-таки ограничения. Ну и ни в какое сравнение с раем, даже теоретический коммунизм не шёл, даже если учесть, что в вечную жизнь, спасение, рай к тому времени уже никто и не верил. Ну а «наш социализм» «погорел» на том, что в основном его принципе: «каждому по труду» была заложена «бомба», до настоящего времени, думаю умышленно, не были разработаны однозначные и научно обоснованные критерии вклада каждого в общественном продукте. Это даёт волю любому руководителю производить свою оценку работы подчинённых, получилось, что совсем не обязательно хорошо работать, важно, как оценит это тот или иной руководитель. «Приспособленцы» (по Дарвину) всегда получали за свой труд больше, нежели «пашущие».

Кроме того, удивляет примитивизм идеологов нашего поколения, даже по форме создаётся впечатление, что они просто шли по пути, который сформировался ещё с «пещерных» времён. Как оказалось в результате, недостаточно было перенести службу из храмов в «красные уголки» и в «красные юрты и яранги», а вместо изгнанных попов назначить замполитов или каких-то парторгов (порой безграмотных в плане методов и приёмов идеологической подготовки населения, сэкономили на их учёбе, да и «учителей» достойных не было, потому что не было достойных разработок развития марксистско-ленинского учения, применительно к постоянно меняющимся условиям). «Моральный кодекс строителя коммунизма», например, был точной копией Библейских заповедей. Партийные собрания вместо проповедей, красные знамёна вместо хоругвей, портреты вождей, а потом и членов Политбюро, вместо вековых икон, Мавзолей, выполненный по образу и подобию египетских пирамид, мумия Ленина…

Все эти атрибуты уже окончательно «разуверили» народ, все поняли, что относительно «свежая» коммунистическая идея просто новая вера, а её «проповедники» такие же шаманы, назначенные «власть имущими» для сохранения своей власти, централизации результатов общенародного труда с последующим использованием их по своему усмотрению.

Кроме того, поскольку «мировая революция» так и не свершилась, а централизация мирового хозяйства достигла уже своего максимума, когда уже у так называемого «мирового правительства» руки были «развязаны» полностью и оно активно проводило политику мирового господства, советским идеологам не оставалось ничего, как с этим фактом смириться. Обоснования о преимуществах социалистической системы становились всё смехотворнее, руководитель любого уровня стремился для себя и своего потомства обеспечить достойную жизнь в течении отведённого природой времени, рядовые члены нашего общества тоже сильно не «заморачивались», повсеместно нарушая законы социалистического общества.


Надеялся на Бога, но жизнь прошла убого – оплошал…3

Я понимаю, осознаю, что моя примитивная попытка проанализировать ход истории развития человечества, выявить однозначно хотя бы некоторые закономерности и взаимосвязи, оригинальностью не отличается, но надо учесть, что в этом плане я далеко не профессионал, большую и лучшую часть жизни вынужден был заниматься работой технической направленности, некогда было заниматься историей, тем более, литературой и публицистикой, был существенно ограничен в возможностях получения полной и достоверной информации по рассматриваемым вопросам. Да и мои, явно не достаточно развитые, генетически унаследованные умственные способности, на фоне природной лени не способствовали этому. Всегда был вынужден жить, как и все «нормальные» люди, которые, при попытке обсуждения подобных вопросов, не понимали их сути, и удивлялись, «для чего это надо мне», или «кому это надо». Предлагая жить как все, постараться самому «не подохнуть с голоду» и как-то обеспечить своё потомство, а для этого хороши все средства, то есть следовать принципу, который в своё время сформулировал Дарвин. Идейностью моё окружение не отличалось, что и подтверждает мои выводы о первичности экономики над политикой.

Надо сказать, что я не уверен в абсолютной истине моих умозаключений, знаю я очень мало, аналитические возможности «никудышные», тем не менее, боюсь, что не успею рассказать о том, в чём уже убеждён, открывая возможность для обсуждения, возможно, какой-то дискуссии, хочу тоже внести свой посильный вклад в это нужное, на мой взгляд, дело, человека эволюция наделила сознанием, поэтому идеологическая составляющая в его жизни тоже должна присутствовать, чистый рационализм в поведении человека мало чем отличает его от зверя, хотя сознание – это надстройка, оно вторично, «бытие определяет сознание».

Пещерный человек эволюционировал, с появлением новых, более совершенных орудий труда в виде каменного топора, добытой пищи уже хватало с большим запасом, что позволило «прикармливать» и соседей, правда, здесь уже навязывались определённые условия, вся добытая пищи обобществлялась и пища, полученная соседями «на халяву», служила основанием для переподчинения членов соседней пещеры себе, местный шаман объявлял «свою» веру истинной. То есть происходило некое подобие, зачатки концентрации капитала и унификации веры.

Качественных скачков эволюции человека, как «человека разумного», не происходило, нарастали количественные изменения. Каменный век, бронзовый и железные века приносили новые, более совершенные орудия производства, концентрации производства это способствовало, сеть пещер становилась некой общиной, которые потом сливались в более крупные объединения и, в конечном итоге, с постоянно растущей необходимостью производства уже более совершенных орудий труда, от лопаты, до паровоза и атомного реактора, возникали города, а впоследствии и империи. На протяжении всей истории человечества возникали войны, сначала – межплеменные, потом и более масштабные, наконец – мировые.

Вполне естественно, что происходила трансформация и религии, насаждаемая вера соседнего племени - агрессора удовлетворяла не всегда, шаманам, остающимся «не у дел», ради сохранения своих привилегий, ничего не оставалось делать, как приспосабливаться к новым условиям и подчиниться законам веры «новой». Так возникали объединения уже сформировавшихся государств на религиозной основе. На религиозной основе в мире тоже возникали войны и, хотя в конечном итоге «власть имущие», как правило, договаривались. В отдельных случаях, когда такие войны приносили ещё и какие-то доходы, как, например, серия походов «крестоносцев» в Европе, то всё «спускалось на тормозах».

Простые люди воевали и гибли, их властители получали дополнительные прибыли, приходилось, правда «изобретать» новые религии, дробить традиционно сложившиеся на всевозможные и разнообразные секты и ответвления. Наиболее заметным и значимым таким событием на заре нового тысячелетия в 1054 году стал раскол христианской церкви. Католики и православные предали друг друга анафеме, ради претворения в жизнь идеи отобрать излишние материальные ценности у тех, кто их произвёл, можно было поэкспериментировать и с верой, обеспечить в дальнейшем длительное противостояние более развитого Запада и заметно отстающего Востока, а возникающие неизбежно при этом конфликты, использовать для формальных (вроде бы из идейных побуждений) причин для развязывания войн.

Серия религиозных военных походов в XI-XV вв. из Западной Европы против мусульман и не только, получила название Крестовых походов. В узком смысле, это походы 1096-1291 гг. в Палестину, формально направленные на «освобождение» в первую очередь Иерусалима (с Гробом Господним), против турок-сельджуков. В более широком смысле это также и другие походы, провозглашаемые римскими папами – идейными проводниками воли правительств наиболее развитых европейских государств, в том числе более поздние, проводившиеся с целями обращения в христианство язычников Прибалтики и подавления еретических и антиклерикальных течений в Европе (катары, гуситы и др.). Конечно, фактически это были войны, направленные на концентрацию капитала, разграбление менее развитых государств, получение доступа к их природным ресурсам и расширение рынков сбыта.

Здесь вполне уместно привести анализ концентрации капитала уже в масштабах всей Земли и идейно-идеологические рычаги для успешного осуществления этого. Мне кажется, что первые ростки этого история наблюдала с появлением первых еретических сект в католицизме в виде так называемых духовно-рыцарских «орденов». Здесь Тамплиерам, например, приписывают идеи установления созидательного единства всех кровей, рас и религий - то есть создания государства нового типа с религией, впитавшей в себя лучшее из Христианства, ислама и иудаизма, подобные задачи ставили потом и другие аналогичные католические военизированные формирования, «Тевтонский орден», «Госпидальеры», эти организации существуют до сих пор.

Можно смело утверждать, что тамплиеры – это масоны. Перед смертью их «Великий магистр» все же успел назначить преемника, который продолжил вести их деятельность, хоть и в строжайшем секрете. Он же успел организовать четыре масонские ложи – в Париже, Эдинбурге, Стокгольме и Неаполе, то есть для востока, севера, запада и юга. Лояльность к властям тех стран и территорий, где масонство существует, является одним из масонских принципов. Масонство позиционируется как нравственно-этическая система, выраженная в аллегориях и иллюстрируемая символами. Большинство символики заимствовано из иудаизма и христианства, в ритуалах обыгрываются легенды с библейскими персонажами. Внимание масонов обращается на необходимость нравственного самосовершенствования, а также духовного роста в рамках той религии, которую каждый из них исповедует. Философия масонства включает в себя внешние элементы, как христианства, так и других религий, в том числе и более «молодой» религии - ислама.

Масоны проповедуют нравственное совершенствование, в большинстве случаев требующее веры в Высшую Сущность, то есть «Бога единого» для всех религий, а также развитие и сохранение братской дружбы в братской среде. Под «братской средой» следует понимать уже организацию, включающую в себя представителей разных религий и, вполне естественно, управляющуюся из одного центра.

Кандидаты в масонство регулярное должны верить в «Высшую сущность», однако, кандидата не просят объяснять или излагать своё понимание её. В масонской ложе формально запрещены дискуссии о политике и религии, и потому в рамках ложи масон не может быть поставлен в ситуацию, требующую объяснить своё понимание того или иного политического или религиозного вопроса. Но это просто слова, рассчитанные на людей слабо ориентирующихся в философских понятиях первопричин и следствий, базовых и надстроечных категорий, на самом деле – масонство такая же религия, но только не местного, а мирового характера, когда заказчиком выступают не «пещерные» вожди, а «мировое правительство» в лице Ротшильдов, Дюпонов и иже с ними.

В сентябре 2003 Казахстан принимал Конгресс Лидеров Мировых и Традиционных Религий в столице Астане. Пораженный успехом Конгресса, президент Казахстана решил проводить его каждые три года. Он уполномочил строительство Дворца Мира и Согласия, как постоянного места для проведения Конгресса и глобального центра религиозного понимания, отказа от насилия, продвижения веры и человеческого равенства. Вроде бы намерения благие, но их сущность заключается в том, чтобы относительно мирными способами поработить уже всё население Земли, но уже вне зависимости от традиционного вероисповедования.

 В этом можно легко убедиться, если сравнить нынешнее, уже построенное и функционирующее здание нашего Казахстанского дворца. Уже своим внешним видом оно практически ничем не отличается от изображения масонской пирамиды на общемировой валюте, на долларе. Сразу становится ясным, что религия и вера вторичны, а материальные ценности, в данном случае в виде доллара, первичны. Это очевидно уже, как говорит известный телеведущий, «открытым текстом». Это открытое и вызывающе наглое напоминание и предупреждение для «несогласных» с целями и позицией «Мирового правительства».

Это малопонятное непосвященным людям изображение несет в себе зашифрованную информацию об устройстве общества, как его видят масоны. Пирамида, состоящая из 13 кирпичных рядов - символ египетских жрецов. Над ней в лучах света изображена как бы парящая в воздухе верхушка с символом "Всевидящего Ока". Надпись на долларе "Новый порядок на века" стал лозунгом США, а надпись над пирамидой "Annuitcoeptis" переводится масонами как "Он (Бог) разрешил" ("Он благословил наши деяния", "Он допустил наши деяния"), ну ничем не отличается от гитлеровского лозунга: «С нами Бог», только в масштабах, в эффективности проводимой политики Гитлер уступил, по различным данным, в течении Второй мировой войны погибло от 20 до 50 миллионов человек, а Соединённые государства Америки, в ходе становления своего государства, только в Северной и Центральной Америки истребили около 100 миллионов аборигенов. При ведении войн объективно сокращалась численность населения Земли, что «власть имущие», особенно в новейшей истории, когда катастрофически сокращаются сырьевые ресурсы планеты, считают фактом положительным, прогрессивным. Подобные процессы наблюдаем мы сегодня на Ближнем Востоке и севере Африки.

Попытки объединения религиозных течений «власть имущими», для концентрации власти, предпринимались всегда на всём протяжении истории и предпринимаются сегодня. Униатство, например, постепенное «сглаживание» противоречий между католицизмом и православием в позапрошлом веке, когда в восточных областях России католики перестраивали «на свой лад» работу православных храмов. Это обстоятельство позволило в период ВОВ привлечь на сторону врага часть населения этой республики и до настоящего времени формальные отголоски этой проблемы «аукаются» проведением парадов бывших нацистов и вот уже двухлетней войной на Украине.

На сегодняшний день это тоже актуально, можно сказать, как никогда. Вот «свежие» новости: Патриарх и Папа Римский также выразили сожаление в связи с утратой единства церквей. Как отмечается в декларации, «несмотря на общее Предание первых десяти веков, католики и православные на протяжении почти тысячи лет лишены общения в Евхаристии». В связи с этим Патриарх Кирилл и Папа Франциск выразили надежду, что их встреча вдохновит христиан всего мира на молитву об единстве церквей. «Пусть она (молитва) - в мире, который ожидает от нас не только слов, но и деяний - станет знамением упования для всех людей доброй воли», - говорится в документе. Встреча состоялась в международном аэропорту Гаваны (Куба) 12.02.2016. За «красивыми» формулировками скрывается «звериный оскал» мирового правительства с жаждой окончательной централизации власти на всей Земле. Становится уже очевидным, что в обозримом будущем подобные объединения станут реальностью и на Азиатском континенте (Индия, Китай), Япония, Юго-восточная Азия.

Здесь, наверное, уместно высказать мои соображения о поведении наших руководителей в постперестроечный период. Прямо сразу после заступления на должности президентов уже «независимых» государств, все они, бывшие убеждённые коммунисты (читай – атеисты), члены политбюро КПСС, личным примером и активным воздействием не средства массовой информации, стали «приобщать» советский народ, основная масса которого уже в третьем поколении в Бога не верила, к религии. Призывы: «Попов в армию», «Религию в школу», «Священников в депутаты» и т.п. Всё вполне естественно, руководители наши люди грамотные, учились в школах и ВУЗах, институтах Марксизма-Ленинизма. Они усвоили, что народ без веры жить, конечно, может, но верующим народом управлять легче и эффективнее. Всякая власть от Бога, значит царь, или президент, тоже «помазанник» Божий и грех не воспользоваться этим положением.

Но реализация таких задумок была усложнена тем, что в своей основной массе народ наш был уже достаточно грамотным и в «религиозные сказки» не верил. Кроме того, народ сообразил, что как-то подозрительно резко трансформировалось сознание руководителей, невооружённым глазом было видно, что их внезапное и резкое перевоплощение, скорее нонсенс, нежели действительность, народ уже привык, что ради достижения своих целей руководители врут беспощадно и без оглядки на Бога. Вскоре, когда оказалось что стоять с толстенной свечкой у алтаря на Пасху, как это в самом начале своей деятельности демонстрировал Б.Ельцин, отобравший у людей Родину, и снимать калоши перед входом в мечеть закрыв лицо ладонями пробормотать «Аллах бисмила…», как это стал делать наш уважаемый г-н Президент по любому поводу, оказывается недостаточно, с грамотным народом это не пройдёт, нужно сначала народ «оболванить», а для этого попытаться разрушить самую эффективную в мире, систему образования, а следующим шагом, по советам идеологов «мирового правительства, объявить государства светскими, попытаться религии объединить. А на переходный период сильно не «высовываться», пусть народ пока верит в «своих» Богов.

Теоретически недостаточно проработанные традиционные методы, из-за безграмотности идеологического аппарата и самих наших «горе-президентов», стали давать сбои, обескураженный «новым порядком» народ, в Бога верить не спешил, столкнувшись с первыми трудностями переходного периода, многие решили, что при социализме жилось если и не лучше в материальном плане, то более перспективно, самым негативным и явным результатом перестройки стала неуверенность в завтрашнем дне, у многих людей безвозвратно была грубо и цинично отнята вера в будущее. В коммунизм то люди не верили давно, но достаточно «светлое» будущее, даже при таком «извращённом» социализме, было реально прогнозируемо.

 Вскоре вскрылись и другие несоответствия классического подхода к управлению с использованием ранее достаточно мощного, но в наших условиях абсолютно неэффективного религиозного фактора. Вдруг оказалось, что свечка в храме формально, конечно, характеризует козла-Эльцина и его приемника Путина, как глубоко верующих людей, но слишком уж велики размеры нашего государства, после перестройки, на «Куйрам Байрам» по Москве не проехать по улицам, не пройти по тротуарам, всё забито татарами и баранами, обряд жертвоприношения. Даже царская Россия, с её достаточно мощным, отработанным веками, идеологическим аппаратом, не смогла окрестить народы Севера, Дальнего Востока, Сибири, Урала. Откровенно «пещерный» шаманизм, Буддизм, Ислам, даже склонность к католицизму – вот далеко не весь перечень традиционно существующих вероисповедований бывшего нашего государства, аналогична картина и в многонациональном Казахстане, да ещё и Ислам какой-то неклассический оказался, «правильный» и «не правильный», с точки зрения руководства, по шесть лет учили в Саудовской Аравии, Египте проповедников, открыли сеть медресе в самом Казахстане, а потом оказалось, что учили не тому. Господа Президенты просто не могли «разорваться», чтобы убеждать граждан на своём примере, необходимо было что-то «придумывать», либо как-то объединять веры, либо преследовать «не вписывающиеся» в правила. Не исключено, что «корни» вопроса в убеждениях самого Нурсултана Абишевича, его изгнанный зять (бывший супруг Дариги), будучи уже за границей, размещал в сети материалы о принципах и методиках, которые использовал г-н Президент при подборке своего окружения, там описываются ритуалы сильно напоминающие заседания масонских лож.

Вы спросите: «Всё достаточно логично и понятно, тем не менее, складывается впечатление, что автор, как он не старается убедить в обратном, тоже глубоко верующий человек, только его «идолы» К. Маркс и В. Ленин, иначе получается, что его вера противоречит законам Мальтуса и Дарвина, то есть земля беспредельна и выживает не наиболее приспособленный, а человек, верующий в «светлое будущее».В первой половине своей сознательной жизни это было действительно так, но потом, в период так называемого «развитого» социализма, когда противоречия в обществе стали очевидными, понял, что мои убеждения ошибочны, справедливое общество утопично, выживет всё равно только наиболее приспособленный, вне зависимости от декларированного правительством и его институтами управления утверждения, что возможно построение общества «справедливого», то есть общества для всех, а не только для «наиболее приспособленных».

Попытался обратиться к истокам. Маркс и Энгельс в своих работах о семье, о религиозных отношениях, о «прибавочной стоимости», вроде бы тоже достаточно убедительно доказывали, что построение справедливого общества возможно. Трудно сейчас предметно говорить о религиозных пристрастиях классиков, но если они всё-таки положили в основу своей теории те же «сюртуки» с их прибавочной стоимостью, то есть материальную составляющую, производство, человека труда, то, наверное, они были далеки от того, чтобы признать, что «вначале было слово…», каким бы мощным не было идеологическое воздействие на сознание человека, в основе лежит всё-таки материальная составляющая бытия.

----------


## Maximillyan

Надеялся на Бога, но жизнь прошла убого – оплошал…4

По утверждениям наших идеологов, В.И. Ленин был неверующим человеком, правда меня немного смущало то обстоятельство, что он достаточно вызывающе об этом высказывался в школе и университете, с молодых лет конфликтовал со служителями церкви. Для учащегося, окончившего школу с медалью и университет с отличием, это как-то мало правдоподобно. Талантливый человек талантлив во всём, трудно поверить, что он был настолько «продвинутым», что в угоду своим убеждениям, пренебрегал даже возможностью достаточно суровых наказаний и последствий, время было другое, чтобы «с пелёнок не слушаться старших», скорее всего обнародование такого «хулиганства» было выдумано нашими «доморощенными» идеологами, чтобы подчеркнуть атеизм вождя. Хотя не исключаю, что Владимир Ильич действительно, «с пелёнок» в Бога не верил, такой неординарный был человек.

Иосиф Виссарионович Сталин учился в духовной семинарии, с основами религии был знаком, можно сказать, профессионально. Это, конечно, ни о чём не говорит, но допускаю два варианта его убеждений, возможно в Бога он и верил, но его дальнейшая жизнь и революционная деятельность этому не располагали и он верил в тайне. В критической ситуации, когда немцы стояли уже под Москвой, по совету духовных представителей, он организовал полёт самолёта вокруг столицы с какой-то очень уж действенной старинной, «намоленной» иконой.

Но мне всё-таки кажется, что наши вожди, будучи убеждёнными материалистами, в «сказочного» Бога не верили, просто осознавали, что концентрация капитала в масштабах всей Земли неизбежна и было бы совсем неплохо, чтобы сложившееся уже к тому времени «мировое правительство» поменяло «прописку», а для этого была разработана система идеологического воздействия на народные массы, характеризуя новое общество справедливым для всего народа, а не только для правящей элиты. Идея победы «мирового социализма» для угнетённого народа была достаточно понятной и теоретически осуществимой.

Причём, наверное, они, будучи людьми грамотными и достаточно основательно изучившими историю развития человечества, осознавали, что подобные «перестройки» довольно длительны, реализовать их в течении одного поколения невозможно, «мировое правительство» тоже «сидеть сложа руки» не будет но, как говорится, надо в бой ввязаться, а потом уже «война план покажет», тем более, что народ России, страны где противоречия между трудом и капиталом приняли уже антагонистический характер, идею вождей поддержал, обиженных было на порядок больше, нежели противников или безразличных.

Недаром К. Маркс называл Россию, как страну, где социалистическая революция наиболее вероятна и вполне мог разработать свою теорию в угоду мировому капиталу. Не думаю, что Владимир Ильич стал проводником «мирового правительства», с тем, чтобы ослабить и, в конечном итоге «развалить», убрать с мировой арены, как конкурента, как одного, но существенного противника. Предполагаю, что он действительно был убеждён, что построение более справедливого общества на Земле возможно. Идеи масонства, несмотря на беспредельные меры обеспечения их таинственности и секретности, уже витали и в России, к причастности к различным ложам подозревали и императора и некоторых высокопоставленных лиц в государстве. Возможно и Владимир Ильич был мысленно склонен к этим идеям, либо был даже убеждён. Большую и лучшую часть жизни жил за границей, его содержание там, видимо, обходилось не дёшево, никакими Сталинскими грабежами банков и взносами сумасшедшего Савы Морозова, тем более мифическими членскими взносами коммунистов, компенсировать достаточно солидные расходы было невозможно, да и символика нового общества, пятиконечная звезда, как-то подозрительно «смахивала» на звезду масонскую.

Кстати, у Владимира Владимировича в этом плане тоже судьба интересная, во многом схожая с судьбой Владимира Ильича, он тоже достаточно долго жил за границей, возможностей приобщения к «мировым ценностям» было достаточно. Потом, когда «революция (или контрреволюция) свершилась», свою основную задачу по сохранности государственного строя, присягу, выполнять не торопился, в конце концов, не застрелился, когда стало ясно, что его основные «работодатели» - партийные органы, уже сменили свою «ориентацию» и Путин благополучно «перебрался» в Ленинград, работал «под Собчаком», носил чемоданы, нянчил малолетнюю дочку, впоследствии выросшую в телеведущую «Бардак» и «Бардак 2». Профессия у нашего Президента России очень уж специфична, пребывание за границей усиливает вероятность перевербовки, а профессиональные «фильтры» к тому времени уже изрядно «засорились», кроме самоубийства Крючкова, я не знаком с другими фактами безусловного исполнения присяги другими высшими офицерами КГБ, наверное, активного противодействия контрреволюции уже не было. Не могу поверить, что у аппарата КГБ вдруг «пропал нюх» и все поголовно присягнули алкоголику Ельцину.

Ельцин самостоятельную политику проводить не мог, и, вследствии своего порока, действовал по указаниям «из-за бугра». Видимо с очередного «бодуна» чего-то не поделил с Собчаком, выгнал его аж в Париж, после чего Путин почему-то оказался в Москве. Создаётся вполне обоснованное предположение, что весь этот «скандал» одного вора и предателя с другим был тоже отрежессирован из-за границы, чтобы потом предложить замену окончательно спившемуся, больному, неработоспособному Ельцину, который послушно власть и вынужден был передать.

Одна интересная деталь, тоже заслуживающая осмысливания. Американский президент, в сложившейся в мире ситуации, по моему убеждению, стоящий в одном ряду с современными «марионетками», упивающимися ореолом якобы независимости,«путиными», «назарбаевыми» и иже сними, такими вот словами доводит до жителей всего мира назидания настоящих, реальных «власть имущих»: «Америка должна определять правила. Америка должна принимать решения. Другие страны должны играть по правилам, которые будут установлены Америкой и ее партнерами, а не наоборот», тем самым узаконивая однополярную модель управления миром. (ВАШИНГТОН, 3 мая. /Корр. ТАСС Иван Лебедев).  

Как бы то ни было, но, несмотря на достаточно беспрецедентный уровень организации «экспорта революции» в другие страны, положительных результатов достигнуто не было, Двумя империалистическими войнами, войной Гражданской и многочисленными «локальными конфликтами», Россия была «поставлена на колени» и теперь выполняет функцию сателлита ведущих, развитых стран мира, исполняет их волю, как бы Владимир Владимирович не убеждал свой, уже достаточно безграмотный, неспособный к элементарному анализу, народ, что проводит независимую политику. Не для этого он добровольно «принял престол» от явного предателя и ставленника мирового капитала Ельцина. Серия межнациональных конфликтов с большими человеческими жертвами на территории бывшего Союза, активное участие в коалиции против демократической Сирии, яркое тому подтверждение, причём западные идеологи, через свои и «наши» средства массовой информации всячески поддерживают в сознании наших людей, что Путин агрессор, надеясь на срабатывание эффекта всплеска патриотизма, у слабо разбирающегося в современной политике, народа, подсознательно настроенного против Запада и занятого своими проблемами выживания, во внезапно изменившихся условиях. Говорить о «своей игре» на мировой арене в этих ситуациях просто антинаучно.

Наш Казахстанский г-н Президент, в условиях практически абсолютного краха в экономике, похоже, тоже «засуетился», перед внеочередными выборами «пересадил» дочку из руководства парламентом страны в правительство. Ничем, конечно, не рисковал, ибо в Казахстане до настоящего времени в ходу Сталинский лозунг: «Не важно, как голосуют, важно, как считают» (не уверен в точности приведенной цитаты, возможно не «как», а «кто»), поэтому Даригу бы всё равно выбрали «подавляющим большинством голосов». Тем не менее, вскоре, уже с правительственной трибуны, она призвала изучать, наряду с английским и казахским, китайский язык. А вот и совсем «свежая новость», подтверждающая активную позицию руководителей всех мировых церквей к максимальному сближению, очевидно с единственной целью совершенствования организации и более успешной работы мирового правительства. Патриарх Кирилл, на второй день после первой в истории встречи на Кубе со своим коллегой из Ватикана (17.02.2016), признал реинкарнацию души человека, понятие заимствованное из Буддизма.

Объяснения вполне логичны, процессы в мире развиваются и уже в обозримом будущем не исключено, что на мировое первенство будут претендовать страны, население которых превосходит население всех остальных стран. Китай и Индия ядерные, космические державы и едва ли их устроит положение государств, находящихся на «задворках», не исключено, что они вначале организуют «теневое» мировое правительство, а потом, учитывая масштабы, вполне могут претендовать на статус «властителей Земли». Сам Нурсултан Абишевич, будучи организатором Евразийского Союза, созданного, на «осколках» Союза бывшего, учитывая свой возраст и положение, когда главным и первым, ведущим партнёром в экономике и политике традиционно провозглашал своего северного и ещё достаточно могущественного соседа, на подобное заявление раньше не отваживался, правда, не исключал, иногда прогнозировал как одно из возможных направлений политики «независимого» Казахстана.

Конечно, подобные мысли постепенно накапливались у меня в течении всей моей жизни, однако изложить их я посчитал возможным только сейчас. Стою, как говорится, «на краю», откладывать уже некуда, а за оставшееся отведённое мне время, существенные, кардинальные изменения в мире и обществе маловероятны и на моё сознание повлиять уже не смогут, хотя в истории есть множество примеров спонтанных, труднопрогнозируемых и труднообъяснимых, образно говоря, всплесков и завихрений. Мой «убогий», далеко не профессиональный, «доморощенный» анализ вряд ли станет интересным для обычного, простого человека. Здесь практически нет ничего нового и неизвестного ранее, просто предпринята попытка обобщить и выстроить логическую причинно-следственную связь между событиями, произошедшими на земле с момента возникновения на ней «Гомо сапиенса», расставив при этом акценты на понятиях бытия и сознания.

Безусловно, даже малоподготовленный теолог найдёт здесь множество несоответствий, явных ошибок и других несуразностей и сможет разбить «в пух и прах» все мои умозаключения. Любой профессиональный историк, обществовед, особенно если его подготовка и убеждения сформировались на несколько иных фактах, получены других источников («Пименов», неоднократно переписанных последующими поколениями), сможет легко «мои» факты опровергнуть и сделать кардинально противоположные выводы. Публицисты, наверное, будут смеяться над моими «псевдолитературными изысками», скрупулёзно отыскивая явно просматривающиеся мои «самодельные» методы и приёмы изложения материала, отличающиеся, конечно, от фундаментальных и уже исторически сложившихся. Представляю «шакалий вой» религиозных фанатиков, привыкших принимать всё на веру и никак не опираться при этом на факты по принципу: «Этого не может быть, потому что не может быть никогда» (А.П.Чехов, «Письмо учёному соседу»). Дискутировать и опровергать, наверное, не смогу, менять убеждения, сформированные в течении всей жизни уже поздно, да и некогда. Сейчас я пока «верблюд, который идёт своей дорогой», несмотря на лай собак.

Ну а моя, наверное, излишняя пространственность этих заметок объясняется тем, что не хотел уподобиться Остапу Ибрагимовичу, который, пытаясь «вырвать» Козлевича, одурманенного ксендзами, начиная дискуссию, заводя разговор, произнёс (сказал, как обрезал) одну из своих знаменитых фраз: «Бога нет!», не научился я за всю свою жизнь так концентрировать свои мысли, чтобы сотворить гениальнейший вариант вопроса о заработной плате священника: «Почём опиум для народа?».

Наверное, в старые добрые времена, когда у меня были и время и здоровье, текст надо было бы подредактировать, изменить последовательность абзацев, чтобы не было допущенных в изложении скачков по времени и от события к событию, убрать излишние подробности, что создаёт впечатление, что материал написан для абсолютно безграмотного во всех отношениях человека, для первоклассника, может быть упростить, сократить предложения и фразы, убрать не используемые ныне причастные и деепричастные обороты, унифицировать изложение, приблизить его к современному, усечённому, «топорному» варианту русского языка, «разбавить» его молодёжным сленгом, новоязом, но решил, что вряд ли кто-то дочитает мой «опус» до конца, чтобы сформировать замечания такого уровня, да и на замечания вообще рассчитываю мало. Старался не использовать цитаты, всегда считал, что «заимствованное» выражение, искусственно «вырванное» из текста, не всегда полностью отражает мысль, которую вкладывал в неё автор, более того, может быть использована для его дискредитации, «подставы», приписки своей позиции, использования чужого авторитета.

Подготовленный человек, возможно, не захочет вдумываться и углубляться в смысл, опасаясь войти в противоречия с своими, уже сформированными взглядами и выводами, индивидуум недоученный, безграмотный может просто не понять «об чём речь», выражаясь языком Ильфа и Петрова, тем не менее, своё понимание мироздания, посчитал опубликовать возможным, как мнение простого человека нашего поколения.

По отношению к себе я уже неоднократно употреблял выражение «простой человек», даже его в заголовке нашего сайта, вкладывая в эти слова, как мне казалось, прямой смысл. Хотя, если проанализировать внимательней, то в русском языке можно подобрать и несколько иные синонимумы этому определению, богат русский язык. Простой – это человек далеко не «сам по себе», как представляют свой статус все нормальные люди, часто маскируя таким образом какие-то свои изъяны, а практически глупый, а понятие глупый уже рядом с юродивым, который церковниками признаётся уже почти как святой, по крайней мере, близок к этому. "Простота хуже воровства" гласит народная мудрость, имеется ввиду, что лучше уж воровать, то есть грешить ("не укради"), чем остаться "за бортом жизни" простым человеком. Служители культа всегда использовали таких людей для передачи своих идей народу, обходились юродивые дёшево, они имели какие-то либо физические, либо умственные недостатки, уже были обделены природой и готовы были «кликушить» за кусок хлеба. Хотя некоторые ленивые, либо очень уж сообразительные, просто «прикидывались» в погоне за «лёгкой» жизнью.

Мои ограниченные способности и достаточно своеобразные и, наверное, какие-то недоразвитые личные качества не способствовали прожить жизнь человека «состоявшегося», не войти в элиту нашего поколения, людей «умеющих жить», как, например, мой бурлинский сосед предыдущего поколения Трифонов, который, будучи сыном попа, сумел переориентироваться, возглавить колхозный партком с соответствующим материальным обеспечением. К этому я никогда и не стремился. Называть себя человеком «лишним», по аналогии с литературными определениями второй половины позапрошлого века, наверное, звучало бы вызывающе, было бы не совсем правильным и излишне амбициозным. Поэтому вся жизнь и прошла под этим определением, в нищете и бесправии, не вошёл я рынок, как те по определению г-на Чубайса 30 процентов людей. Но оставить после себя объективный материал о своей, теперь уже смело можно сказать, прожитой жизни, посчитал необходимым и отнюдь, не как руководство к действию, а как объективный материал для анализа потомками.

Вот вроде и всё, что я хотел сказать, живите, как хотите, как Вам позволяет совесть, хотя в оригинале на доме в деревне «Простоквашино» было написано: «Дом свободный, живите, КТО хотите», при этом осознаю, что понятие «совесть» трансформируется (может быть до неузнаваемости, вплоть до обретения обратного смысла) применительно к уверенно сейчас складывающимися, уже несколько иными, условиям жизни.В общем «дурят нашего брата», как хотят. С уважением,

donguluk, Уральск, февраль 2016

----------

Mazaykina (16.04.2017), Суперстар (03.11.2017)

----------

